# In case you were wondering what happened to the site for the last day or so...



## DDDorian (Jun 1, 2009)

Alex's ss.org server plan reached its monthly bandwidth cap for the first time ever, hence the "bandwidth exceeded" message for the last however-many hours. 250k guys, this is YOUR FAULT*** The cap has now been permanently raised - by how how much, I don't know - but it shouldn't happen again

For future reference you can always invade Chris' new site at Metalguitarist.org if and when ss.org goes down again, provided you don't fruit the place up. I'll also keep the Twitter updated - https://twitter.com/7stringdotorg - with ETA's and whatnot, if that's your thing.

Enjoy

























*** - not actually your fault. Well, maybe.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 1, 2009)

Good to hear it's back up. I got scared shitless that my interent was dying, but everything else worked fine. But anyday 7string is down is a sad day for me  .


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 1, 2009)

it fucked my day at work... with security i have ALOT of downtime and was looking forward to 12hours of 7 string madness... it was a long shift


----------



## TimSE (Jun 1, 2009)

at least its back up and running
Good thing too cus it made me a sad panda


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

we are back!


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 1, 2009)

TimSE said:


> at least its back up and running
> Good thing too cus it made me a sad panda





Glad its back. Yeah to more porn!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 1, 2009)

The last 2 days were horrible 
It showed me that I'm kinda addicted 
Anyways: WE'RE BACK WOOHOOOOOO

I's funny, I was looking for guitar stuff on google and 70% of the links were by sevenstring.org...
This site's gotta be bigger than I thought


----------



## Harry (Jun 1, 2009)

Good to have SS.org back up


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess one good thing came out of this: I started actually _posting_ on MG.org.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 1, 2009)

Fuck yeah, back in business.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 1, 2009)

finally we it's back!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 1, 2009)

If you are concerned about the bandwidth ss.org consumes and would like to reduce it, you might want to look at this little Firefox plugin here.





I can help you implementing these changes and make ss.org a lot faster.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I guess one good thing came out of this: I started actually _posting_ on MG.org.



Took long enough.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2009)

Ah and there was me thinking ScarSymmetry had divided by banana again


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for lettin' us know! 

shame on all you 250k-ers


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 1, 2009)

I did subscribe to this thread but I haven't received any emails.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 1, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah and there was me thinking ScarSymmetry had divided by banana again



i thought something similar.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2009)

This better not happen again.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2009)

g3rmanium said:


> If you are concerned about the bandwidth ss.org consumes and would like to reduce it, you might want to look at this little Firefox plugin here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you the best of luck in sorting through 5 years of my drunken code, bro.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 2, 2009)

The shutdown made me realise I may have a mild addiction to tone research and getting GAS for new guitars. I was getting the sweats for a day or so there. Rocking back and forth in the corner of my studio with the shades drawn ;8)


----------



## g3rmanium (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris said:


> I wish you the best of luck in sorting through 5 years of my drunken code, bro.



You wouldn't believe what a bunch of Indians can do with HTML. I doubt you are worse than that, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2009)

g3rmanium said:


> You wouldn't believe what a bunch of Indians can do with HTML. I doubt you are worse than that, Chris.



It's entirely possible, I learned 90% of my HTML/PHP by breaking this place and having to fix my fuckups through trial and error. 

If you have any tips for MG, I'd  to catch those as well.

( *E )


----------



## Stitch (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris said:


> ( *E )


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 29, 2009)

It happened. Again. I got onto Alex and he sorted it immediately, but it's still disappointing as it wasn't supposed to happen again. If you guys add the Twitter (7stringdotorg) you can receive updates when the site's down if you're the "refresh eighteen times a minute" type.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Jesus.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't even notice :| Must've been fixed quick.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 8, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I didn't even notice :| Must've been fixed quick.



It was. It seemed down one sec and back up the next.


----------

